# Help!! Fog Machine Problems



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I just bought a american dj fog storm 700, I put my juice in it turned it on and when I went to fog it smelled like an electrical fire! I bought it from ebay from a seller that has 498 positive feedback..no negs...should it smell like that?? and it does not put out as much fog as my 400 watt target bought machine..


----------



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

BTW...I dont see any fluid going through the hose? That cant be good


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

So does it not fog at all?

When they are first used you will smell a burning smell while it burns in. This is normal for new machines.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Check out this thread listed a couple of posts below yours :Fogger Issues

I had a similar experience and added a link to my "clogged fogger" thread on page three.


----------



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

looks like a faulty pump? I switched my clear fluid with purple fluid and saw no juice going through the line! Seller claims he tested before sending it and said I had to wait for it to heat up..which I did..I fogged when the light turned green...still a bad smell very little fog..Could I fix this?


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Might want to start with running vinegar/distilled water through. If that does not help then try the pump cleaning.


----------

